

Ask HN: Validate idea - Twitter client that filters your stream - clyfe

Hello HN,<p>Help me decide about my product idea. I'd like to make a twitter client that is able to do two things:<p>- filter stream noise "I waked, I ate" etc based on ML methods<p>- show you most popular discussions that your followed people are carrying (by means of my super secret algorithm), popular discussions based on topic etc. that you normally loose in a sea of noise<p>- maybe even organize your tweeted links under some taxonomy, or the tweets themselves, make graphs about what you tweet, etc.<p>Are these ideas on par with twitter client development laws? Should it better be a plugin to a popular client (which?, I never used any!)? Would you find it useful? How should I monetize it? Should I make it a web service? Anyone doing the same? Are these things profitable?  Can twitter cut my string afterwards?
======
djb_hackernews
pretty sure twitter won't allow any more twitter clients

[http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/03/11/twitter-tells-
devel...](http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/03/11/twitter-tells-developers-
to-stop-developing-new-twitter-clients/)

~~~
clyfe
It says "curation of content" is allowed

